# 2 years in the bag.



## ripjack13

I had some wood I got from @jumbojohnny when he came up to have some wood of his reswn into usable blocks. I set a few in a thick black plastic bag, (the kind used for asbestos removal) and set em aside in my shop behind one of my benches. Well, out of sight out of mind. Here's what I found upon opening the bag....


----------



## NYWoodturner

No pic ...


----------



## Schroedc




----------



## ripjack13

I'm gunna open it tomorrow. I just found it a lil bit ago....


----------



## Kevin




----------



## ripjack13

Crap. As you know, I was a lil proccupied today...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Crap. As you know, I was a lil proccupied today...



No excuses. Man up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

When she goes to bed I'll open it up...may need to get a dust mask and gloves?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> When she goes to bed I'll open it up...may need to get a dust mask and gloves?



I would, probably do it outside as well since I'm sure there will be a little mold. Maybe have some bleach handy to clean them with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's raining cats n dogs here...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> It's raining cats n dogs here...



Try not to step in a poodle of water . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

It's yukky in there....looks like something exploded it's alien black guts....


----------



## ripjack13

Do i clean them off with bleach or something?


----------



## Tony

Is that just sap that's splattered in there? Tony


----------



## SENC

Tony said:


> Is that just sap that's splattered in there? Tony


Easiest way to figure that out, @ripjack13, is to taste it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## deltatango

Wear a respirator, not just a common dust mask. Take the wood out and have a 1/2 and half mixture of bleach and water in a paint bucket. Wear rubber gloves and goggles. First brush the bleach on with a painter's brush to stop the fungus from working. While it is wet, use a wire brush to clean the crud off. If you have a large plastic bin, you could do this in there to contain the mess. There's no real danger with the mold, accept you could be intolerant to some of the crud. It's always a good idea to wear protective gear when using bleach and when raising dust crud. 
It looks cruddy, but it doesn't look as though too much spalting has occurred. Never know until you crack it open though. Could be great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Is that just sap that's splattered in there? Tony



Mold....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Mold....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> Wear a respirator, not just a common dust mask. Take the wood out and have a 1/2 and half mixture of bleach and water in a paint bucket. Wear rubber gloves and goggles. First brush the bleach on with a painter's brush to stop the fungus from working. While it is wet, use a wire brush to clean the crud off. If you have a large plastic bin, you could do this in there to contain the mess. There's no real danger with the mold, accept you could be intolerant to some of the crud. It's always a good idea to wear protective gear when using bleach and when raising dust crud.
> It looks cruddy, but it doesn't look as though too much spalting has occurred. Never know until you crack it open though. Could be great.



Thanks Mark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Easiest way to figure that out, @ripjack13, is to taste it.



I agree with Henry -But taste after ya put the bleach on -just in case!! ......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## deltatango

Better take some Tums first....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

deltatango said:


> Better take some Tums first....



Marc make sure not to insert the tums backward into your mouth when you take them. Backwards tums is smut.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## deltatango

Kevin said:


> Marc make sure not to insert the tums backward into your mouth when you take them. Backwards tums is smut.



No, No, Kevin. The proper way is for him, on his knees, to stick his tongue out and the owner of WB puts the Tums on the tongue backwards (logo down). There is a hand signal, the kind I just recently learned in traffic the other day, and then some mumbo jumbo, and then the putting on of robes and gear, etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not bad eh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

Actually not only not bad, but frickin' awesome Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have more pix to post up later. The grand kiddoe is on his way over and I need to get ready to play in the mud. 
There was some box elder in the bag also. There was 2 crotches, one was crap and totally worthless, took 3 seconds for my sawzall to cut through it. The other one is hard as a rock, so I need to borrow a chainsaw to cut it up. there was one log, (already posted above), which seems to be rock maple. That's rock hard too. I did get one platter size box elder out of the bag. I sanded it down, then rounded it. There's one small soft spot in the center. Have to fill it when I turn it.
Ok. I'll be back later after the kid goes to bed. cheers.


----------



## ripjack13

That's the crap one...


----------



## SENC

deltatango said:


> Wear a respirator, not just a common dust mask. Take the wood out and have a 1/2 and half mixture of bleach and water in a paint bucket. Wear rubber gloves and goggles. First brush the bleach on with a painter's brush to stop the fungus from working. While it is wet, use a wire brush to clean the crud off. If you have a large plastic bin, you could do this in there to contain the mess. There's no real danger with the mold, accept you could be intolerant to some of the crud. It's always a good idea to wear protective gear when using bleach and when raising dust crud.
> It looks cruddy, but it doesn't look as though too much spalting has occurred. Never know until you crack it open though. Could be great.


You're not on FB are you? Marc already posts pictures of himself running around the yard wearing a T-Rex costume - I can promise you there isn't much mold or bleach can do to harm him, and it might just help.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> You're not on FB are you? Marc already posts pictures of himself running around the yard wearing a T-Rex costume - I can promise you there isn't much mold or bleach can do to harm him, and it might just help.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

those were just rotted. But the others came out ok.
There were termites and worms in the box elder, but only mold on the maple. The box elder was soft on a bunch of em, and yet the maple rock hard. Weird....
Oh...also, the box elder was wet...yet the maple dry as a bone.


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> Wear a respirator, not just a common dust mask. Take the wood out and have a 1/2 and half mixture of bleach and water in a paint bucket. Wear rubber gloves and goggles. First brush the bleach on with a painter's brush to stop the fungus from working. While it is wet, use a wire brush to clean the crud off. If you have a large plastic bin, you could do this in there to contain the mess. There's no real danger with the mold, accept you could be intolerant to some of the crud. It's always a good idea to wear protective gear when using bleach and when raising dust crud.
> It looks cruddy, but it doesn't look as though too much spalting has occurred. Never know until you crack it open though. Could be great.



It was real windy today, so all the crap just blew off the table as I was brushing it off.


----------



## Tony

Got some great stuff there Marc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

That crotch piece looks interesting on the outside! What is it and did you cut it?


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> That crotch piece looks interesting on the outside! What is it and did you cut it?



That box elder. It's to hard to cut through with my sawzall. All the bark has fallen off.


----------



## Lou Currier

How did termites and bugs survive closed up in the bag for 2 years and what did you use to spalt it with?


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> How did termites and bugs survive closed up in the bag for 2 years and what did you use to spalt it with?



I have no clue. It wasn't air tight though. I didn't add anything. Just the wood. @jumbojohnny had found the wood in a bog, if i remember correctly, so it was fairly wet.


----------

